# nel bene e nel male



## Sugar-vampangel

Bonjour,

Je ne sais pas trop comment traduire l'expression _*nel bene e nel male*_... je sais que normalement ça signifie _*pour le meilleur et pour le pire*_, mais cette traduction ne convient pas vraiment à mon texte.

"[A Milano] Si vive davvero in un equilibrio, forse precario ma invidiabile: da un lato le tracce della storia non sono tali da costringere a determinati percorsi reali o metaforici, com accade, *nel bene e nel male*, in molte città italiane."

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une autre idée de traduction ?
Merci


----------



## Corsicum

Voir : 
Peut être ? : Tant bien que mal 
Tant bien que mal = bene o male
http://dictionnaire.reverso.net/francais-italien/tant%20bien%20que%20mal
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1282552

Voir aussi : _peu ou prou_ ?


----------



## matoupaschat

Sugar-vampangel said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop comment traduire l'expression _*nel bene e nel male*_... je sais que normalement ça signifie _*pour le meilleur et pour le pire*_, mais cette traduction ne convient pas vraiment à mon texte.
> 
> "[A Milano] Si vive davvero in un equilibrio, forse precario ma invidiabile: da un lato le tracce della storia non sono tali da costringere a determinati percorsi reali o metaforici, com accade, *nel bene e nel male*, in molte città italiane."
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une autre idée de traduction ?
> Merci


Pourquoi pas simplement _"en bien ou en mal" _? En Belgique, cela se dit et se comprend .
Ciao


----------



## Sugar-vampangel

Ce n'est pas le sens de _tant bien que mal_, ni celui de _peu ou prou_.

Malheureusement pour mes oreilles de Suisse, _en bien ou en mal_ n'a que le sens de _parler de qqch en bien ou en mal_... 

 C'est le sens de *pour le meilleur et pour le pire*, mais cette expression me semble trop rattachée au mariage pour être utilisée dans ce contexte là. J'aimerais trouvé un autre moyen de le dire.


----------



## Corsicum

matoupaschat said:


> Pourquoi pas simplement _"en bien ou en mal" _?


Oui, « _en bien ou en mal_ » est neutre et se comprend bien partout, « _tant bien que mal_ » est négatif et sous entend des difficultés. 

_(_Sugar-vampangel _: désolé je n'avais pas lu ta rèponse)_

Dans ce cas :
_Pour ce qu’il y a de bon et de mauvais _
_Pour le bon ou comme le mauvais_
_Pour le bon et le mauvais _
_Pour les aléas de la vie_


----------



## matoupaschat

Peut-être aussi : _avec ses avantages et ses inconvénients _?
C'est tout aussi neutre, mais je pense qu'il vaut mieux le rester quand on ne trouve pas l'expression qui traduise exactement la pensée d'origine .


----------



## Nadieuse

Salut!
Je ne connais pas le français suffisamment pour percevoir les nuances liées à "pour le meilleur et pour le pire" ou "en bien ou en mal" ou encore "tant bien que mal"...mais je peux essayer de vous faire comprendre le signifié en italien.

Le contexte permettrait d'écrire soit «come accade, nel bene e nel male, in molte città italiane» soit «come accade, bene o male, in molte città italiane», mais le sens est différent.
Comme l'expression "bene o male" est trés utilisé, il est probable que la plupart des italiens, en lisant rapidement cette phrase assez abstraite puissent comprendre "bene o male" bien qu'il y a écrit "nel bene e nel male", donc si tu traduis le sens "plus ou moins" la traduction semble correcte.

En réalité, le sens exact est celui de "pour ce qu'il y a de bon et de mauvais" / "avec ses avantages et ses inconvénients". 
L'auteur pense que dans certaines villes italiennes "il est bon" que «le tracce della storia siano tali da costringere a determinati percorsi reali o metaforici», tandis que dans d'autres "il est mal".

J'espère de vous avoir fait comprendre!
Ciao,
Nadieuse


----------



## Roadcharger

Sugar-vampangel said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je ne sais pas trop comment traduire l'expression _*nel bene e nel male*_... je sais que normalement ça signifie _*pour le meilleur et pour le pire*_, mais cette traduction ne convient pas vraiment à mon texte.
> 
> "[A Milano] Si vive davvero in un equilibrio, forse precario ma invidiabile: da un lato le tracce della storia non sono tali da costringere a determinati percorsi reali o metaforici, com accade, *nel bene e nel male*, in molte città italiane."
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une autre idée de traduction ?
> Merci


 
Mi sembra di capire che nel contesto della frase che stai traducendo, il periodo "nel bene e nel male" sia davvero male utilizzato e superfluo. Se proprio devi tradurlo, parti da un altro spunto che potrebbe essere "in un modo o nell'altro". Concordo infatti nel sentire "nel bene e nel male" un riferimento più adatto a persone che a cose.


----------



## Corsicum

Se dit fréquemment : 
_ Avec du bon et du moins bon / Avec de bon cotés et de moins bons _


----------

